# Greetings from Thailand



## ibizabreeze (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello,

I have just found this excellent forum.I have been desperate with my recent Thoroughbred horse to find out all sort of problems here in Thailand.I was so shocked at the conditions here in Phuket of how horses are treated I began to think I would dedicate my life to a makeing a Thai Horse sanctuary.But after haveing to deal with just the one horse which I saved out of sympothy it has prooved so far to be enough difficulty in findeing carers here at the moment unfortunatly.I lived and grew up in Ibiza,Spain, but I am english and have now moved to Thailand but have to leave the country for 3-4 months to arrange some things in Spain,story of my horse is so far this one....


I adopted an ex-racehorse which was brought down here from Bangkok and then being used for tourists to ride on the beach. The horse was clearly not fit for the job so I bought him,paid a stupid sum of money... initially out of sympathy, as the poor thing looked very lame and when taken out of his stable some days looked as if he could hardly walk straight for his wobbly hind legs and hips, also his hooves were sore from being so badly shod down that there was nothing left to protect them. I have spent endless amounts of time with the horse, walking him on a rope,takeing him to the beach into the sea, and playing in the sand. He improved greatly enough that I had to get on his back to let him run as he was obviously getting very frisky and feeling good. After a few weeks riding on the beach and still walking, sometimes a light gallop as much as he feels like he wants to he has seemed to get alot better. However, he recently hit his leg while playing on a lunge rope and caused a nasty graze which has delayed our exercise routine and calls for a lot of nursing again. Hopefully not too long though. The problem I now have is that I will need to be in Europe, Ibiza, Spain for at least 3 to 4 months this summer. May to September. I have a field for the horse which has an electric fence and fence around it plus I can arrange for him to be fed by a Thai person if necessary. The field is big enough for him to exercise himself but he needs daily showers because he sweats alot with the climate and somebody to watch over him incase he hurts himself, like a cut or graze, as here in a tropical country it can be quite dangerous if you ignore a silly scratch because of the hot climate. An across from the field is an amazing long beach, a beautiful national park and small quiet village with plenty of great seafood restaurants. 

I am offering in exchange for your help an air-conditioned room and possibly a motorbike (scooter) at our Bed and Breakfast accommodation.The horse is just 2 kms. away from there. The weather during the months I am not here is still 31 degrees, but there are tropical showers early morning and evening... which believe me you are thankful for. The horse is very friendly, good natured, very well behaved when you take him out and to handle. The worst he does is spook occasionally but he has not yet bucked or reared or bolted which has won him the fact that I care so much about him! His stable manners are fantastic, no signs of ever being ill treated in that way but he does have a problem with his knees, stifle or joints, so does need consideration if you want to ride him, and as he is so sensitive you must not exceed the weight of 55kgs. He is not very fit and I think the more proper exercise he gets the more he improves. 
If anybody is interested in keeping a watch over him, please email me and we can talk by telephone. This is a marvelous opportunity for any horse lover who would like some time out!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome!

So are you going to Spain for a job? Or do you have one in Phuket? Could the caregiver get a job locally?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!
That poor horse  I hope you'll be able to find someone to help.


----------

